# Moss in tarantula enclosures..types?



## TalonAWD (Jun 4, 2008)

Like the title sates. I am making custom enclosures for my tarantulas and wanted to know what moss would be best. It would never get sunlight and this is for my tropical species. Moss would really bring out the colors on a tarantula and I want to make a bed of live moss. I would be using white/red LED's for light.

I thought about Irish moss but it states they need full sun. I saw frog moss but not sure if it actually grows so maybe someone with experience. Also if you know of places to buy live moss please link.
Thanks


----------



## josh_r (Jun 4, 2008)

naturalistic setups are very easy once you learn a few basics. substrate, lighting, humidity, and air flow. check out my thread here

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=124856

if you do it right, there is no need to get moss. it will sprout from the background and soil. lighting is VERY important to get healthy growth. there are many species of moss you can buy for fish tanks that do excellent in a terrestrial setup. liverworts are another excellent addition as well. good luck man and if u have any questions, feel free to ask me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 4, 2008)

josh_r said:


> naturalistic setups are very easy once you learn a few basics. substrate, lighting, humidity, and air flow. check out my thread here
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=124856
> 
> if you do it right, there is no need to get moss. it will sprout from the background and soil. lighting is VERY important to get healthy growth. there are many species of moss you can buy for fish tanks that do excellent in a terrestrial setup. liverworts are another excellent addition as well. good luck man and if u have any questions, feel free to ask me.


WOW you have to tell me what or how you got that..I see different forms of moss in your tank. Local moss?


----------



## josh_r (Jun 4, 2008)

local and tropical mosses. feel free to PM me with any questions


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok have been doing some research and I found a moss I'm really interested in.. I bought some from Micheals craft store and I really like how it lays out.
Its called Thuidium delicatulum or Delicate fern moss. I want to buy this but so far only the craft store has it. I put it on top of Spagnum peat moss substrate in a seperate enclosure  and am keeping it moist. I want to see if it will survive since i'm not sure if its been treated in any way for craft use. I soaked it in water for 1/2 hour than put it on top of moist spagnum. Humidity between 80%-90%
Heres the description. http://ohiomosslichen.org/mossID24.html
http://vis-pc.plantbio.ohiou.edu/moss/byrd.htm



> Common Name: The Delicate Fern Moss
> As it’s common name suggests, the gametophyte resembles a tiny fern. These moss may be green to yellow in color and their growth habit form mats(253, Crum). The stems are monopodially branched. They have tiny branched threads called paraphyllia. They also have small bumps covering their stem and cell surface called papillae. The stem and branch leaves are differentiated and can be distinguished with a microscope. Each branch is twice-pinnately branched. The leaves posses a single costa, or midrib, with short lamellae protruding from it


Heres my picture:









Also how about using those crystals to hydrate the moss... I have a pound of crystals that I use as water for my feeders but can the moss use these under the substrate it sits on for hydration?


----------



## josh_r (Jun 6, 2008)

there are lots of great mosses right around san diego you can go get. i would just do that


----------

